# See the Future



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you were not able to attend this year's SHOT show, no problem. I'm bringing some of the most advanced firearms, optics and the like from the show right here on Predator Talk.

Click on my blog link: https://thinkingafield.org/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There's several informative articles if you take the time to read them. Thanks Glen.

Are you at SHOT show ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, YD, not at the show. Too much to post any more than a fraction of what's new on my site, but I added a ton more this morning.

Anything tickle your fancy?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS GLEN*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> No, YD, not at the show. Too much to post any more than a fraction of what's new on my site, but I added a ton more this morning.
> 
> Anything tickle your fancy?


I'm trying to read most everything. I did take a long look at your article on the Pietta R model. I need another caliber to reload like I need another hole in my head but it sure would look good with some wood grips.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They offer some fancy stag grips for a bit north of $200, too.


----------

